# Rescued animals and more excitement :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Look who I finally got to meet in person  - remember Twinkle the rescue kitten?? 


She has actually been weaned off the bottle for about 2 months now but I got to feed her one and she was so funny, the second she saw it her two paws went out to hug it towards her 





She loves the fire (don't worry this is not the same stove that the starling came down - that stove is never in use)



And now for the doggy drama - last night we found a husky dog when we were driving around and she seemed lost and panicky - I got out of the car and she was pretty tame, she had a very distinctive collar but no identification attached. It was midnight and there was no sign of her owner so she came in the car and we went to the police station - they didn't know who owned her but we left our contact details. I also called my sister who bought a husky puppy a year ago to see if she had details of the breeder but she hadn't kept them.
Took her home anyway and gave her a bed in the utility room for the night - the poor thing was lonely and started eating the door!!! So down I went and slept on the couch with her cuddled up beside me (I wasn't complaining - although 10 days into the marriage and I'm sleeping on the couch with the dog isn't exactly the best start lol ) anyway first thing this morning the search for her owner began - we firstly called the local radio station and left contact details with them, then of course Facebook (no pictures though because I didn't want just anyone claiming a husky) , then we went off in the car with the first stop being the vet to check for a microchip - I was delighted when they detected one and off they went to call the number - got through to the dogs previous owner who explained that they gave her away two years ago and had no idea who owned her now  
Next stop was the pet shop to see if they knew her and to stock up on dog nuts, a bowl, a lead, and a travel water dish (I knew it was going to be a long day given that no one had contacted us all night or morning so far). I called the pet rescue shelter, the pound (after a lot of debate - there was no way I was handing her in there) and stopped at every person we came across along the way. No one knew her  
Then eventually (and randomly) we pulled in outside a house to stop and think and out comes a man saying that it was his dog!! I was extremely reluctant to hand her over so he went back inside and brought out his phone to show me evidence - sure enough he had a video of her and she was wearing the collar (the collar was very unique - it was made like a Cowboys hanky if that makes sense). So I made him promise to get her microchip updated and get a medal attached to her collar with his details. I asked him about fencing etc. and he said he had just moved to the area - which made sense given that no one recognised her and why she didn't seem to know where she was going.

Her name is Coco and she is six years old - he said that he actually got her as a rescue also and she was pregnant when he got her (he hadn't realised it at a the time). She had such a beautiful personality I hope she stays safe.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww, wow, that a lot of adventure!

I think finding a lost animal is *so* stressful. 
On a couple of occasions we've had stray animals come into our shop. 
We had a cat wander in which me and a friend ended up taking back to it's owners. 
There used to be a large white dog who used to escape and come into our shop.
Facebook did help me find another little stray. It was a Bank Holiday and there was no one to help when we called. A friend recognised the dog and she got in contact with the owner who picked him up. 
The worse thing was that the guy who was the deputy that day said that we should just let it go!!! There was no way I'd have let the little dog just wander off with no where to go! Mean people!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not a huge cat fan but twinkle is a cutie. Good job getting that dog back to it's owner, and thank's for sharing pics...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Twinkle is growing into a really beautiful cat.

So glad it was you and Luke that found Coco as most people would not have taken the time to search for her owners like I know you would. I did get a good laugh about you sleeping on the couch with the dog and thought the same thing about it not being a good sign only 10 days into marriage, when I read your comment. Really got a good giggle over that. So glad you were able to reunite her with her owner.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

You and Luke are very special people and I so appreciate you taking the time and trouble to unite Coco with her owner. :hug:
You know there is a special place in heaven for those who rescue lost animals, right?

Twinkie is a cutie. 

It was wonderful to read your story and see the pictures.
Thank you for sharing the adventure with us.*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rescued*

What a great adventure!!! I guess you would call Luke a Keeper if he was willing 
to share his spot in the bed. Thanks for your kindness. Jo Ann


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

My dad and one of my sisters were also on the adventure so Coco had plenty of company


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great update, Niamh! Twinkle is sooo cute, I love how her tiny paws hold the bottle  Clearly, she's being spoiled rotten!

I loved the story of Coco, too, I'm glad she got safely reunited with her owner and she had you and Luke to thank  Now, I mean, it sounds like Luke is really getting into the good books, first the turtle, now he helps Coco, too! Someday don't be surprised if there's a horse in the backyard. 
"Luke, what's the horse in the yard for?"
"Nothing, honey, he look lost so I decided to help him" 
:laughing: 
You both are wonderful people, honestly :hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lucky you found Coco, what a coincidence how you stopped outside her house! Twinkle is so cute holding her bottle I be t she was purring away on the rug in front of the fire.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Twinkle is a cute kitten Niamh  I'm sure she appreciated the bottle! 

That's an amazing coincidence that you happened to park right by Coco's owner's house, and he had pics to prove it! Thank goodness they were reunited. That must be a great feeling of relief. I hope he gets a name tag and microchip updates too.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha Id love to walk out and find a horse in the garden!  he told me he'll never take me to Africa in case I decide a lion looks lost!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see Twinkle, she sure has grown quite a bit and how cute that she holds the milk bottle that way! :baby2:

I'm glad you took in Coco and were able to track her owner! :2thumbs:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I hate to tell you but you do know there are 3 lions living at Rouse Hill. Two boys and a girl and they have just had their first birthday.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> I hate to tell you but you do know there are 3 lions living at Rouse Hill. Two boys and a girl and they have just had their first birthday.


?? How and why?


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Ben Britton from Wild Animal Encounters has them. He has hand raised them from babies. I had seen him with animals on the Today Show many times but had not realized he lived so close to me until they did a segment on the lions last year. Since then I have been following them on facebook. They go out to schools and various other places to display both native and exotic animals to educate people on wildlife conservation world wide.

The lions are Mal, Nathan and the girl is Mali. Here is a link to them.

Wild Animal Encounters - Unique Wildlife Displays


----------

